# Windows 10 und Gaming: Sagt uns eure Meinung - Umfrage



## David Martin (9. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10 und Gaming: Sagt uns eure Meinung - Umfrage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10 und Gaming: Sagt uns eure Meinung - Umfrage


----------



## Cicero (9. März 2016)

Hallo, 

Fragen 7 und 8 sind buggy.  Beim Eingabefeld gibt es kein Hakenkasten für "Sonstiges". 

Grüße Cicero


----------



## ElReloaded (9. März 2016)

mich stört mehr, dass man bei "Was wünschst du dir von Windows 10" nicht einfach zufrieden sein kann, sondern einen Wunsch anklicken muss.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. März 2016)

Die Umfrage kommt doch viel zu früh, solange die ersten neuen Xbox Spiele überhaupt erst für Win10 erschienen sind...


----------



## Orzhov (9. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Umfrage kommt doch viel zu früh, solange die ersten neuen Xbox Spiele überhaupt erst für Win10 erschienen sind...



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Es ist durchaus sinnvoll sich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen bevor das eigentliche Produkt erscheint.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2016)

"Microsoft hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, Windows 10 und Xbox One miteinander zu verschmelzen, Grenzen verschwimmen zu lassen."

Und genau das stört mich, weil es bedeutet, dass der PC auch zu einem geschlossenen System gemacht werden soll.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> "Microsoft hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, Windows 10 und Xbox One miteinander zu verschmelzen, Grenzen verschwimmen zu lassen."
> 
> Und genau das stört mich, weil es bedeutet, dass der PC auch zu einem geschlossenen System gemacht werden soll.



Ist dem denn so?
Das sind doch bisher nur Panikvorstellungen. Ob und wie die Verbindung PC/XBOX und die für PC-Spieler wichtigen Vor- bzw. Nachteile des Windowsstores sich über die Zeit entwickeln werden, kann doch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gar nicht genau beantwortet werden.


----------



## Gemar (9. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ist dem denn so?
> Das sind doch bisher nur Panikvorstellungen. Ob und wie die Verbindung PC/XBOX und die für PC-Spieler wichtigen Vor- bzw. Nachteile des Windowsstores sich über die Zeit entwickeln werden, kann doch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gar nicht genau beantwortet werden.



Ganz schön naive Ansicht, wenn man sich die Entwicklung bei Microsoft in den letzten Jahren so anschaut.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2016)

Der Grat zwischen Paranoia und gesunder Skepsis scheint mir sehr schmal.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. März 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ganz schön naive Ansicht, wenn man sich die Entwicklung bei Microsoft in den letzten Jahren so anschaut.



Gerne man kann auch alles sofort verteufeln, ich für meinen Teil warte und entscheide, wenn man mehr handfeste Informationen hat.


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und genau das stört mich, weil es bedeutet, dass der PC auch zu einem geschlossenen System gemacht werden soll.



denkst du ernsthaft, dass es irgendwann nicht mehr möglich sein wird, dritt-entwickler-software unter windows zu installieren, die nicht über den ms-eigenen store bezogen wurde? denn das meinst du da wohl mit "geschlossenem system", oder nicht?


----------



## Telekraft (9. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> denkst du ernsthaft, dass es irgendwann nicht mehr möglich sein wird, dritt-entwickler-software unter windows zu installieren, die nicht über den ms-eigenen store bezogen wurde? denn das meinst du da wohl mit "geschlossenem system", oder nicht?



Welcher Mac User hätte gedacht das die Laufwerke von den Rechnern entfernt werden? Welcher Anwender von Adobe Produkten hätte gedacht das man die Software nur noch aus der Cloud beziehen kann? Der Trend geht ganz stark in Richtung geschlossenes System, MS wird hier auch auf den Zug mit aufspringen. Langsam, aber sicher....


----------



## Scholdarr (9. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und genau das stört mich, weil es bedeutet, dass der PC auch zu einem geschlossenen System gemacht werden soll.


Glaubst DU. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich halte das für ausgemachten Humbug.



Telekraft schrieb:


> Welcher Mac User hätte gedacht das die Laufwerke von den Rechnern entfernt werden? Welcher Anwender von Adobe Produkten hätte gedacht das man die Software nur noch aus der Cloud beziehen kann? Der Trend geht ganz stark in Richtung geschlossenes System, MS wird hier auch auf den Zug mit aufspringen. Langsam, aber sicher....


Apple hatte schon IMMER ein geschlossenes System.

Und Cloud-Computing an sich ist kein Merkmal eines geschlossenen Systems. Das gleiche gilt für nicht mehr vorhandene Laufwerke.

Du zählst hier als zwei Dinge auf, die beide keinerlei Trend zu einem geschlossenen System erkennen lassen.


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2016)

Win10 ist wie Ghostbusters 2016, Fantastic Four 2015 wie eine Liebesgeschichte zwischen Edward und Bella.

Wie Heilerde oder Rhinitusöl.

Wenn Win10 eine Partei wär dann wär sie eine Mischung aus Afp und NPD


----------



## RobinNyan (9. März 2016)

wieso kann ich bei "wieso nutzt du windows 10" nicht als Grund "Weil ich die neuen Features mag" anwählen?! man merkt direkt, dass selbst ein eigentlich objektiv arbeitender PC Games Mitarbeiter seine Meinung auf die ein oder andere Weise in den Leser pressen will. ich persönlich mag Cortana, das Design, und die funktionen (fenster rechts andocken, direkt werden fenster für die linke seite vorgeschlagen)

außerdem ist es genial wie Windows 10 an meinem detachable tablet von Laptop/PC OS zu Tablet OS switchen kann und es sich dann auch noch gut anfühlt und nicht aufgesetzt.


----------



## HeavyM (9. März 2016)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen: Ich begrüsse bis jetzt alle Schritte die mit Win10 eingeschlagen wurden. Ich nutze seit Jahren Steam und kaufe dort meine Spiele. ( Außer Special Ed. ). Da ich auch eine Xbox One besitze kaufe ich eh Spiele im MS Store, und wenn die Spiele die ich dort kaufe auch auf meinem PC dann spielbar sind, brauch ich mir schon mal keine Sorgen machen, was ich mit meinen Xbox Spielen machen soll wenn die nächste Konsolengeneration erscheint. Dann Xbox 2 anschmeissen wenn ich die passenden Spiele spielen möchte, und den Rechner wenn Xbox One Spiele spielen will. Perfekt! Ich nenn das eher Kunden Orientiertheit. Und wenn da 60-70 Euronen für ein Spiel wie Forza Motorsport immer noch zu viel sind, frage ich mich was die sonst noch an Leistungen fürs Geld in ein Produkt stecken sollen.


----------



## Telekraft (9. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Glaubst DU. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Ich halte das für ausgemachten Humbug.
> 
> ...



Wenn der User aber nur noch die Software online beziehen kann ist das natürlich mit einem geschlossenen System zu vergleichen. Die Software ist ja auch noch Account gebunden, ich kann diese nicht einfach herunter laden und zum Kumpel mitnehmen. Derzeit sind zwar zusätzlich 2-3 Arbeitsplätze möglich, aber es ist doch bereits abzusehen das dies in Zukunft auf einen Arbeitsplatz beschränkt wird. Ein geschlossenes System, egal wie man es jetzt ins Detail interpretiert, bedeutet für den Softwarehersteller mehr zahlende Kunden. Und das ist auch das Ziel von MS, hier orientiert man sich ganz stark am Vorreiter Apple.


----------



## Orzhov (9. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gerne man kann auch alles sofort verteufeln, ich für meinen Teil warte und entscheide, wenn man mehr handfeste Informationen hat.



Dieses. Auch wenn Microsoft in letzter Zeit kaum gute Presse bekam, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. März 2016)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Wenn der User aber nur noch die Software online beziehen kann ist das natürlich mit einem geschlossenen System zu vergleichen. Die Software ist ja auch noch Account gebunden, ich kann diese nicht einfach herunter laden und zum Kumpel mitnehmen. Derzeit sind zwar zusätzlich 2-3 Arbeitsplätze möglich, aber es ist doch bereits abzusehen das dies in Zukunft auf einen Arbeitsplatz beschränkt wird. Ein geschlossenes System, egal wie man es jetzt ins Detail interpretiert, bedeutet für den Softwarehersteller mehr zahlende Kunden. Und das ist auch das Ziel von MS, hier orientiert man sich ganz stark am Vorreiter Apple.


In welcher Hinsicht soll das für MS mehr zahlende Kunden bringen (deiner Argumentation folgend)? Eine Windows-Lizenz konnte man noch nie auf mehr als einem Rechner gleichzeitig verwenden. Eine Office Lizenz auch nicht. Eine Adobe Photoshop Lizenz übrigens auch nicht, Datenträger hin oder her.

Man könnte genauso gut behaupten, dass Cloud/Digital den Kunden Vorteile gebracht hat, und zwar nicht nur technischer, sondern auch finanzieller Natur, eben WEIL man jetzt ganz legal eine Lizenz auf mehreren Rechnern nutzen darf, zumindest bei Office und offenbar ja auch bei Photoshop.

Eine Accountbindung an sich ist auch kein Merkmal eines geschlossenen Systems. Ich glaube, du solltest dich noch mal mit den Basics des Begriffes auseinander setzen und was sich überhaupt dahinter verbirgt...


----------



## HanFred (10. März 2016)

Macs sind nur bezogen auf Hardware eine geschlossene Plattform. Und das OS ist nicht quelloffen, was Windows aber auch noch nie war.
Software für MacOS kann man aus vielen Quellen beziehen und jeder darf dafür entwickeln, was er will, genau wie bei Windows. IOS ist geschlossen.
Die folgende Tabelle mag zwar älter sein, gilt aber nach wie vor unverändert. Dass _eigene_ bzw. eingekaufte (oder was auch immer) Software z.T. nur noch via eigene Stores bezogen werden kann, verhindert doch in keiner Weise, dass man sich einfach _andere_ Software holen kann (supply side). Auf meinem PC läuft z.B. immer noch Libre Office und kein MS Office.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closed_platform#Aspects


----------



## Worrel (10. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Eine Windows-Lizenz konnte man noch nie auf mehr als einem Rechner gleichzeitig verwenden. Eine Office Lizenz auch nicht.


- Windows und Office *konnte *man vor der Einführung des Aktivierungsmechanismus (also <XP) mit dem selben Key auf beliebig vielen Rechnern installieren - die Betonung liegt auf "können", nicht "dürfen".

- Office Versionen haben unterschiedliche Lizenzmodelle. die 2007er Home & Student Version *darf *man beispielsweise auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern installieren und nutzen.


----------



## Batze (10. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Macs sind nur bezogen auf Hardware eine geschlossene Plattform. Und das OS ist nicht quelloffen, was Windows aber auch noch nie war.



Das stimmt aber auch nur bedingt.
Der wichtigste Teil, nämlich der eigentliche Kernel, genannt Darwin, da basierend auf einem freiem Unix System, ist vollkommen offen und auch für jeden zugänglich.
Auch für die zweite Schicht kannst du dir vieles besorgen was frei ist, also OpenGL, Java usw.
Was wirklich zu ist ist die GUI, genannt Aqua.
Es gibt sogar einige Projekte die damit ein eigenes OS in richtig Apple bauen, nur eben nicht mit der GUI. Also so geschlossen wie immer geglaubt ist Apple gar nicht.

Allerdings frage ich mich manchmal, was regt es den Normal User auf, ob geschlossen oder offen, um Unterschiede nutzen zu können muss man schon IT Profi sein um damit wirklich umgehen zu können. Ich glaube auch hier sind die wenigsten, oder so gut wie keiner in der Lage einen System Kernel zu bearbeiten, anzupassen, neu zu kompilieren usw.. 99,99% der Normalo Anwender kann es also vollkommen egal sein ob ein OS sogenannt Offen oder Geschlossen ist.


----------



## Leonidas1982 (10. März 2016)

Habe mir nach vielen Jahren Konsole Zocken wieder einen Gaming PC zusammengestellt (Asus Z170 Mainboard, Asus 980ti, i76700k, 16GB RAM) und natürlich Windows 10 installiert.

Eine Woche lief es relativ rund, dann begannen die Probleme. Erst gab es nach 1-2 Stunden spielen massive Sound und Grafik Aussetzer, (CPU/GPU Temperatur 65 und 70 Grad unter Volllast, sehr gute Luftzirkulation) dann reagierte das Soundpanel nicht mehr. Neu aufgesetzt und nach diesmal 2 Stunden das selbe Problem (Alle Treiber von der beigelegte Mainboard DVD) Habe mir dann einen Key für 8.1 geholt und bisher läuft es super. 

Glaube zwar schon daran, das ich ein "relativer" Einzelfall bin aber unter diesen Gesichtspunkten werde ich mit dem Umstieg auf Windows 10 warten bis 8.1 nicht mehr unterstützt wird oder die selben Fehler auch unter 8.1 auftreten, aber das hoffe ich mal nicht, denn dann liegt es an der Hardware


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Win10 ist wie Ghostbusters 2016, Fantastic Four 2015 wie eine Liebesgeschichte zwischen Edward und Bella.
> 
> Wie Heilerde oder Rhinitusöl.
> 
> Wenn Win10 eine Partei wär dann wär sie eine Mischung aus Afp und NPD




Selten so einen Unsinn von dir gelesen Wynn ...


----------



## Worrel (10. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Win10 ist wie Ghostbusters 2016, Fantastic Four 2015 wie eine Liebesgeschichte zwischen Edward und Bella.
> 
> Wie Heilerde oder Rhinitusöl.
> 
> Wenn Win10 eine Partei wär dann wär sie eine Mischung aus Afp und NPD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

Ach Worrel ... lustige .gifs oder .webm posten ist so 2015 ey!


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2016)

Also WIN 10 finde ich prinzipiell erst einmal gelungen (auch wenns bei mir in letzter Zeit immer mal abraucht (liegt sicher an anderen Sachen, müßte ich mal checken). Was ich noch als unausgegoren ansehe ist der Windows Shop und die dort integrierten Games als App statt als Spiel mit möglicher Einflußnahme durch Zusatzprogramme. Aber WIN 10 ist

-schneller
-läßt sich gut bedienen
-läuft stabil (Ausnahme oben, Ursache muß ich noch checken)


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

Es gibt schon ein paar "epische fails" von Windows 10, u.a. die Star Wars Spiele aus dem aktuellen Humble Bundle.

Die meisten Spiele wollen bei mir nicht laufen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es an Windows 10 liegt oder doch an etwas anderem. Da ich aber bislang noch nie Probleme mit Kompatiblitätsproblemen hatte, würde ich es vorsichtig auf Windows 10 schrieben.


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2016)

Versuch mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus zu aktivieren. Obwohl ich sagen muß, daß man diese Funktion "verschlimmbessert" hat. Früher gabs einfach mit Rechtsklick das Menü wo man das einstellen kann. In WIN 10 ist das irgendwie versteckt.


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus zu aktivieren. Obwohl ich sagen muß, daß man diese Funktion "verschlimmbessert" hat. Früher gabs einfach mit Rechtsklick das Menü wo man das einstellen kann. In WIN 10 ist das irgendwie versteckt.


öhm.. Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Kompatibilität... 

Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## USA911 (10. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus zu aktivieren. Obwohl ich sagen muß, daß man diese Funktion "verschlimmbessert" hat. Früher gabs einfach mit Rechtsklick das Menü wo man das einstellen kann. In WIN 10 ist das irgendwie versteckt.



Das ist das was ich an Win10 sehr bescheidenn finde. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für den Kunden, werden mehr und mehr versteckt. Dies erweckt den Eindruck, das MS am liebsten vom Kunden gar nichts mehr einstellen lassen möchte.
Und dadurch wird auch der Eindruck erweckt, das die Rechte des Kunden immer mehr beschnitten wird und die vom Unternehmen eingeräumte freiheiten immer mehr beschränkt werden.


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> öhm.. Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Kompatibilität...
> 
> Oder was meinst Du?



Mach das mal bei einigen Desktop-Icons. Da findest Du diese Funktion nämlich nicht mehr wie früher üblich. Da mußt Du direkt nach der .exe suchen. Bei Steamgames war das Problem übrigens auch schon immer vorhanden. Obwohl Steam eigentlich aber auch versucht, die Spiele so weit wie möglich für aktuelle Systeme spielbar zu halten.


----------



## Bonkic (10. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mach das mal bei einigen Desktop-Icons.



grad gemacht und es geht.


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mach das mal bei einigen Desktop-Icons.


Geht bei mir bei jeder Verknüpfung oder exe-Datei.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> bild



Ich mag die richtung die windows geht einfach nicht  und dann die ganze negativ presse seit win 8 half auch nicht 

Ich war damals glücklich mit win2000 bis ich gezwungen wurde zu winxp zu gehen und das selbe mit winxp bis ich gezwungen wurde zu win7 zu gehen.
Ich werd bei win 7 bleiben bis ich auch hier gezwungen werde zu wechslen


----------



## schweibi (10. März 2016)

*Bei mir gehts*

Also bei mir gehts auf dem Desktop wie bisher auch. Da klick ich mit rechts drauf > Eigenschaften > Kompatibilität. Bei Steam-Titeln klappts nicht, weil das ein Steamlink ist und eben auf keine .exe linkt. Das hat nichts mit Windows 10 zu tun. Alle Icons welche auf eine .exe linken haben auch die Option mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus. Und auch nur da kann es klappen. Wenn ein Programm auf anderem Wege geöffnet wird, kann das Betriebssystem das eben nicht erkennen. Beim Spielehersteller/Gamingplatformbetreiber beschweren


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gibt schon ein paar "epische fails" von Windows 10, u.a. die Star Wars Spiele aus dem aktuellen Humble Bundle.
> 
> Die meisten Spiele wollen bei mir nicht laufen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es an Windows 10 liegt oder doch an etwas anderem. Da ich aber bislang noch nie Probleme mit Kompatiblitätsproblemen hatte, würde ich es vorsichtig auf Windows 10 schrieben.



Da hilft es oft in die Steam-Foren zu schauen oder auch in die Rubrik Guides, da waren relativ schnell viele Hilfen um die Spiele zum Laufen zu bekommen, so hab ich z.b. dass Addon von Star Wars Battlegrounds bei mir lauffähig gemacht. Die Hauptwersion lief schon alleine, wenn man die .exe direkt gestartet hat und nicht über den Steamclienten. 
Was auch manchmal sehr hilfreich ist, noch zusätzlich die Spiele auf GoG besitzten.


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gibt schon ein paar "epische fails" von Windows 10, u.a. die Star Wars Spiele aus dem aktuellen Humble Bundle.
> 
> Die meisten Spiele wollen bei mir nicht laufen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es an Windows 10 liegt oder doch an etwas anderem. Da ich aber bislang noch nie Probleme mit Kompatiblitätsproblemen hatte, würde ich es vorsichtig auf Windows 10 schrieben.



Welche denn?
Kött ich mal gegentesten.
Ich habe bis jetzt da nur Dark Forces (1) getestet und das lief.


----------



## HanFred (10. März 2016)

Dass alte Spiele teilweise nicht mehr laufen, ist ja grundsätzlich nichts neues, da gabe es bei jedem neuen Windows gewisse Probleme, wobei sich das oft auch nur auf Kopierschutz beschränkte.
Ein Freund hat geklagt, dass er Probleme mit NWN habe. Teil 2 läuft jetzt wohl, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dafür Teil 1 gar nicht mehr. Oder so.


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Kött ich mal gegentesten.
> Ich habe bis jetzt da nur Dark Forces (1) getestet und das lief.



Das habe ich wiederum noch nicht getestet, folgendes lief nicht ...

X-Wing Alliance, X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter ... Absturz beim Starten bzw. nichts passierte.
Empire At War + AddOn konnte man starten, als ich allerdings die Auflösung auf FullHD verändert hab, sind beide Programme abgestürzt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter ... Absturz beim Starten bzw. nichts passierte.



Hmm, kam denn irgendeine Fehlermeldung?
Beim mir ist es auch abgestürzt, jedoch verlangte das Spiel da das Anstöpseln eines Joysticks. 08/15 Gamepad rausgekramt, nochmal gestartet und es lief unter Win 10 ohne weiteres Zutun.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2016)

Hmm... Als Zweit-OS würde ich Win10 demnächst auf einen neuen Rechner aufsetzen, aber von Win7 werde ich mich nicht trennen. Dafür läuft es viel zu sauber und die Oberfläche von Win10 schreckt mich zu sehr ab als dass ich es als Haupt-OS einsetzen würde. Für wenige Win10-Only-Titel werde ich es wohl oder übel brauchen, sonst eher weniger.


----------



## Vordack (10. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich mag die richtung die windows geht einfach nicht  und dann die ganze negativ presse seit win 8 half auch nicht
> 
> Ich war damals glücklich mit win2000 bis ich gezwungen wurde zu winxp zu gehen und das selbe mit winxp bis ich gezwungen wurde zu win7 zu gehen.
> Ich werd bei win 7 bleiben bis ich auch hier gezwungen werde zu wechslen



Kannst Du daraus nichts ableiten? Keinen "Trend"?

Vermutlich wirst Du früher oder später gezwungen werden auf Win 10 umzusteigen und dann so lange mit Win 10 glücklich sein bis Du gezwungen wirst auf etwas anders umzusteigen.

Du warst mit 2000 glücklich, mit XP glücklich und bist mit Win 7 glücklich, Microsoft macht seine Arbeit doch ziemlich gut müßte man meinen wenn man das so liest


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2016)

Aber es war nicht so agressiv wie mit win10 derzeit und ich meist hatte ich es 3 jahre nachdem es rauskam


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hmm, kam denn irgendeine Fehlermeldung?
> Beim mir ist es auch abgestürzt, jedoch verlangte das Spiel da das  Anstöpseln eines Joysticks. 08/15 Gamepad rausgekramt, nochmal gestartet  und es lief unter Win 10 ohne weiteres Zutun.



Ich hab das One Pad am PC was auch im Konfigurationsmenü bei Joysticks erkannt wird ... 

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mehr, ob es eine 'exakte' Fehlermeldung gab, die gab es IMHO nur bei Empire At War beim Ändern der Auflösung. 

X-Wing und Tie Fighter Special Edition werden wohl laufen, jedenfalls hab ich die GOG Version zum Laufen gebracht.


----------



## Vordack (10. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Aber es war nicht so agressiv wie mit win10 derzeit und ich meist hatte ich es 3 jahre nachdem es rauskam



Kannst Du ja bei Windows 10 genau so halten mit den  3 Jahren, nur dann wirst Du vermutlich dafür blechen und auf manches verzichten müssen, ist doch Deine Sache. 

Ich gehe nur davon aus daß Dir Windows 10 gefallen wird wenn Du Dich dazu entscheidest, einfach weil ich jetzt etwas über Deine Verganenheit in Sachen BS kenne


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Als Zweit-OS würde ich Win10 demnächst auf einen neuen Rechner aufsetzen, aber von Win7 werde ich mich nicht trennen. Dafür läuft es viel zu sauber und die Oberfläche von Win10 schreckt mich zu sehr ab als dass ich es als Haupt-OS einsetzen würde. Für wenige Win10-Only-Titel werde ich es wohl oder übel brauchen, sonst eher weniger.




Also Windows 7 als 'Backup' ist sicherlich eine gute Sache, aber was genau spricht gegen die Optik von Windows 10? Desktop und Startmenü sind doch vgl.bar mit dem von Windows 7, einzig und allein die Einstellungsscreen sind jetzt etwas, sagen wir mal, einfacher gehalten was die Optik betrifft.

D.h. z.B. nur ein blauer Pfeil anstatt ein rundes, farbiges Element bei Windows 7 etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also Windows 7 als 'Backup' ist sicherlich eine gute Sache, aber was genau spricht gegen die Optik von Windows 10? Desktop und Startmenü sind doch vgl.bar mit dem von Windows 7, einzig und allein die Einstellungsscreen sind jetzt etwas, sagen wir mal, einfacher gehalten was die Optik betrifft.
> 
> D.h. z.B. nur ein blauer Pfeil anstatt ein rundes, farbiges Element bei Windows 7 etc.


Ich habe mir zuletzt nochmal ein Video von Gamestar angesehen wo intensiv auf Win10 eingegangen wurde. Ich finde es beispielsweise beknackt dass es sowohl die klassische System-Steuerung als auch ein App-basierendes Pendant gibt, aber nicht alle Funktionen in beiden Varianten gleichzeitig vorhanden sind. Das wurde auch von Gamestar als unnötige Sucherei für den Nutzer kritisiert.

Und dann ist das nicht seltene Mikro-Ruckel-Problem von welchem viele (auch hier im Forum) berichten. Muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

Hmm ... Mikroruckler kann ich nicht bestätigen, ganz im Gegenteil. Das OS läuft butterweich.

Ansonsten hangel ich mich schon seitjeher nicht mehr durch Menüs, sondern drücke die Windowstaste und schreibe was ich möchte. Das geht deutlich schneller und funktioniert sowohl in Windows 7 als auch in Windows 10 ziemlich gut.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2016)

@Vordack Ich halte mich einfach an den Windows Good & Shit Zyklus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2016)

Nöö. Demnach ist WIN 10 gut. Weil Win 10 = Win 9


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2016)

Windows 9 wär das gute Windows geworden aber MS übersprang es


----------



## MichaelG (10. März 2016)

Och WIN 10 ist schon in soweit gut. Kann eigentlich nicht meckern.


----------



## Vordack (10. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Windows 9 wär das gute Windows geworden aber MS übersprang es



Falsch. Windows 8.1 war Windows 9 also ist mit Windows 10 alles wieder in Ordnung 

Wieso glaubst du hieß es Windows 8.1? Zähle einfach mal die einzelnen Zahlen in 8.1 zusammen (ohne Dezimalstellen zu berücksichtigen)


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Falsch. Windows 8.1 war Windows 9 also ist mit Windows 10 alles wieder in Ordnung
> 
> Wieso glaubst du hieß es Windows 8.1? Zähle einfach mal die einzelnen Zahlen in 8.1 zusammen (ohne Dezimalstellen zu berücksichtigen)



Weil Service Packs nicht mehr gut genug für Microsoft klangen


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2016)

Grad mal getestet (schnellem Internet sei Dank)



Rabowke schrieb:


> Das habe ich wiederum noch nicht getestet, folgendes lief nicht ...
> 
> X-Wing Alliance,



Startet bei mir sofort (Hotas wird erkannt). Erste Mission erledigt.



> X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter ... Absturz beim Starten bzw. nichts passierte.



Alternate Windows 10 Fix, working music :: STAR WARS™: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter General Discussions
Den Fix runterladen, dll-Datei umbenennen und Spiel startet.
Intro ruckelt... der Rest läuft flüssig



> Empire At War + AddOn konnte man starten, als ich allerdings die Auflösung auf FullHD verändert hab, sind beide Programme abgestürzt.



Nach dem ersten, problemlosen Start hab ich die Auflösung auf 1920 * 1080 gesetzt.
Das führte zu einem Spielabsturtz.
Beim erneuten starten war die Auflösung dann wie zuvor eingestellt.
Erste Tut-Mission konnte ich erfolgreich abschliessen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. März 2016)

McDrake ... vielen Dank für die Hinweise, den Fix werd ich mal testen. EaW hab ich in der Tat jeweils nur einmal gestartet, vllt. war ich einfach zu voreilig!


----------



## HanFred (10. März 2016)

Windows 10 gefällt mir sogar sehr gut, viel besser als 8.1 (und 8 ). Ja, dass die alte Systemsteuerung noch drin ist, mutet etwas inkonsequent an. Die will man aber noch rauspatchen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Tatsächlich findet man im neueren Einstellungsmenü leider nicht alle Funktionen. Wobei ich das so verstehe, dass Microsoft das OS immer anwenderfreundlicher gemacht hat, sowohl von der Bedienung her als eben auch dahingehend, dass der (einfache) Anwender weniger kaputtkonfigurieren kann als früher. 
Wie das Upgrade den Nutzern ab letztem Herbst aufgedrängt wurde, grenzte allerdings an Nötigung. Das war unnötig.


----------



## Batze (10. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> @Vordack Ich halte mich einfach an den Windows Good & Shit Zyklus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider hast du da eines der wichtigsten Systeme überhaupt von MS vergessen, nämlich Windows 2000.
W 2000 war praktisch der Sprung vom sichereren NT System in echten 32 Bit mit der Verfügbarkeit von W98 Treiber Support.
Gerade für uns Gamer und auch den Normal User war W 2000 mit der Meilenstein überhaupt.
Endlich konnte man so gut wie jede Hardware benutzen mit der Sicherheit der NT 32 Bit Systeme.
Und ohne diesen Schritt, kein Xp, kein Vista, kein W7 usw...........


----------



## Telekraft (10. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht soll das für MS mehr zahlende Kunden bringen (deiner Argumentation folgend)? Eine Windows-Lizenz konnte man noch nie auf mehr als einem Rechner gleichzeitig verwenden. Eine Office Lizenz auch nicht. Eine Adobe Photoshop Lizenz übrigens auch nicht, Datenträger hin oder her.
> 
> Man könnte genauso gut behaupten, dass Cloud/Digital den Kunden Vorteile gebracht hat, und zwar nicht nur technischer, sondern auch finanzieller Natur, eben WEIL man jetzt ganz legal eine Lizenz auf mehreren Rechnern nutzen darf, zumindest bei Office und offenbar ja auch bei Photoshop.
> 
> Eine Accountbindung an sich ist auch kein Merkmal eines geschlossenen Systems. Ich glaube, du solltest dich noch mal mit den Basics des Begriffes auseinander setzen und was sich überhaupt dahinter verbirgt...



ich definiere ein geschlossenes System eben auch aus einen anderen Blickwinkel welchen du scheinbar nicht verstehen willst. Als es noch keine Cloud Dienste gab, ist man ohne weiteres auch an kostenlose Software gekommen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Natürlich kann man sich heute auf illegalen Portalen herum treiben was aber nicht ganz ungefährlich ist. Heute bezieht man also alles aus dem Netzt, vom eigenen Rechner aus, in den Laden gehen und hier seine Software kaufen wird immer mehr erschwert. Schaue dir nur mal die Games an welche du aus dem Windows Store beziehst. Die kannst du nicht mehr verkaufen oder zu einem Freund mitnehmen und dort installieren. Außer natürlich man benutzt den Account vom Kumpel. Dennoch, dass ist doch alles ein eindeutiger Trend zu einem System was nicht mehr so frei ist wie der PC vor einigen Jahren noch war. Ich nenne es eben geschlossenes System, weil der User auf eine gewisse Art eingeschränkter ist als früher.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. März 2016)

Telekraft schrieb:


> ich definiere ein geschlossenes System eben auch aus einen anderen Blickwinkel welchen du scheinbar nicht verstehen willst.


Ähm, sorry, wenn du unter einem geschlossenen System etwas anderes verstehst als das, was alle anderen darunter verstehen, dann musst du das schon extra begründen und darfst dich nicht wundern, wenn dir Leute widersprechen. Was du hier kritisierst, ist eigentlich die Digitalisierung der PC Welt.



> Als es noch keine Cloud Dienste gab, ist man ohne weiteres auch an kostenlose Software gekommen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


Aha. Du trauerst also den Zeiten nach, in denen du Dinge genutzt hast, in die andere Arbeit, Zeit und Geld investiert haben, für die du aber kein Geld ausgeben wolltest? Ja, böses, böses Microsoft, dass man das jetzt unterbinden will...



> Heute bezieht man also alles aus dem Netzt, vom eigenen Rechner aus, in den Laden gehen und hier seine Software kaufen wird immer mehr erschwert. Schaue dir nur mal die Games an welche du aus dem Windows Store beziehst. Die kannst du nicht mehr verkaufen oder zu einem Freund mitnehmen und dort installieren.


Ja, digitale Inhalte kann man nicht mehr verkaufen. Dafür sind sie aber auch günstiger. Außerdem gibt es auch positive Entwicklungen, z.B. dass man digitale Spiele zurückgeben kann, wenn sie einem nicht gefallen. Spiele ausleihen kann man auch, zumindest bei Steam per Family Sharing.

Digital ist vor allem erst mal anders, aber nicht unbedingt weniger frei. Durch die Digitalisierung kann das System auch prinzipiell freier werden.



> Dennoch, dass ist doch alles ein eindeutiger Trend zu einem System was nicht mehr so frei ist wie der PC vor einigen Jahren noch war. Ich nenne es eben geschlossenes System, weil der User auf eine gewisse Art eingeschränkter ist als früher.


Du solltest dich mal ein wenig mit dem Begriff Freiheit beschäftigen: Dinge zu tun, die man eigentlich nicht darf, ist keine Freiheit, sondern höchstens Anarchie.


----------



## Batze (10. März 2016)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Schaue dir nur mal die Games an welche du aus dem Windows Store beziehst. Die kannst du nicht mehr verkaufen oder zu einem Freund mitnehmen und dort installieren. Außer natürlich man benutzt den Account vom Kumpel.



Beschwer dich bei Steam, die haben damit angefangen, bitte in dieser Sache jetzt nicht MS den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben. Das wäre ja wohl Größte Heuchelei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Beschwer dich bei Steam, die haben damit angefangen, bitte in dieser Sache jetzt nicht MS den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben. Das wäre ja wohl Größte Heuchelei.



Du kannst aber Steam, Origin und Co. nicht mit dem Windows Store vergleichen, ist ein ganz anderes System.

- Die Clients kannst du auf jedem Betriebssystem installieren, sind nicht in einem Betriebssystem verankert.
- Du kannst die Spiele weiterhin auch außerhalb kaufen, durch diverse Keyshops und Ladenversionen. Im Windows Store geht das nur direkt über den Shop.
- Du hast dort nicht so starke Einschränkungen, Offline-Modus, Mod-Unterstützung und und..
- Du hast die Daten samt Exe auf der Platte..wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, gibt es beim Windows Store ja keine exe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2016)

Mich stört am meisten, dass man anscheinend nicht bestimmen kann, wo Spiele installiert werden - irgendwer schrieb, es würde immer die C-Partition verwendet. Das wäre bei mir aber problematisch, weil meine C-SSD winzig ist und nur Windows drauf ist.


----------



## Batze (11. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du kannst aber Steam, Origin und Co. nicht mit dem Windows Store vergleichen, ist ein ganz anderes System.
> 
> - Die Clients kannst du auf jedem Betriebssystem installieren, sind nicht in einem Betriebssystem verankert.
> - Du kannst die Spiele weiterhin auch außerhalb kaufen, durch diverse Keyshops und Ladenversionen. Im Windows Store geht das nur direkt über den Shop.
> ...



Das mag erstmal so sein, aber ich wollte auch eher daraus hinaus das es alles mit Steam so angefangen hat.




LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich stört am meisten, dass man anscheinend nicht bestimmen kann, wo Spiele installiert werden - irgendwer schrieb, es würde immer die C-Partition verwendet. Das wäre bei mir aber problematisch, weil meine C-SSD winzig ist und nur Windows drauf ist.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wo stand denn das?


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wo stand denn das?



Z.b. hier. War aber nicht das Zitat, an welches ich mich erinnere.

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...industrie-so-epic-gruender-2.html#post9950770

_Zum Bespiel lädt der Store alle Apps erst auf die Betriebssystem-Festplatte und man muss dann über der Systemsteuerung die App erst auf die gewollte verschieben._


----------



## Scholdarr (11. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich stört am meisten, dass man anscheinend nicht bestimmen kann, wo Spiele installiert werden - irgendwer schrieb, es würde immer die C-Partition verwendet. Das wäre bei mir aber problematisch, weil meine C-SSD winzig ist und nur Windows drauf ist.


Ich denke aber, dass das eine Angelegenheit ist, die sich vergleichsweise sehr einfach beheben ließe. Hoffentlich legt Microsoft da bald nach, zumindest noch vor Quantum Break.


----------



## Batze (11. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Z.b. hier. War aber nicht das Zitat, an welches ich mich erinnere.
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...industrie-so-epic-gruender-2.html#post9950770
> 
> _Zum Bespiel lädt der Store alle Apps erst auf die Betriebssystem-Festplatte und man muss dann über der Systemsteuerung die App erst auf die gewollte verschieben._



Da schreibt aber auch nur @Sanador, ohne Quellangabe, das es so sein soll.
Im Bericht steht davon gar nichts.


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich stört am meisten, dass man anscheinend nicht bestimmen kann, wo Spiele installiert werden - irgendwer schrieb, es würde immer die C-Partition verwendet. Das wäre bei mir aber problematisch, weil meine C-SSD winzig ist und nur Windows drauf ist.


Das mit dem Download ist wirklich ein Problem. Bei mir kam keine Frage wohin ich TR runterladen will, es wurde einfach aufs C geladen und installiert.
Das Progi danach auf eine andere Festplatte zu verschieben war dann wiederum einfach:
In den Anwendungs-Manager gehen, App anklicken und mitteilen, wohin es verschoben werden soll.

Das Hauptproblem bleibt aber bestehen:
Man hat keinen Zugriff auf den App-Ordner im Windows selber.


----------

